# jingwatch n'existe plus au watch ?



## rodrigue7973be (6 Septembre 2020)

salut !
ca va ?
dites, je cherche jingwatch n'existe plus au appstore  ?
tu me donne un conseil cas je ne trouve pas au appstore dans l'iphone 11 
passe un bon soirée 
merci
Rodrigue


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

C'est quoi ?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (6 Septembre 2020)

themes watch


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> themes watch


C'est pas légal 
je ferme ce sujet


----------

